# FS:Factory New Remington Vantage Air Rifle .177 cal 1200 FPS



## minnesota_matt (Feb 10, 2011)

Still in box, sealed by the factory is a Remington Vantage 1200 Air Rifle with 1200 FPS (Same as a .22 Rifle) :bop: 
Just got it at a Ducks Unlimited Banquet and I already have a pellet shooter :sniper: at home

I'll take something around $130 obo and $15 for shipping (lower 48). I live in central wisconsin and drive to SE Minnesota every now and then if you want to pick it up.

The rifle is mainly for plinking, small game hunting, and varmint deterrence. Has an all wood stock, 4x32 scope, fiber optic sights, and an adjustable 2-stage trigger.

Specs:
Single-shot break barrel 
Includes unmounted 4x32 scope & mount
Spring-pisto n break barrel
Ambidextrous stock
Fiber optic front sight
Fiber optic rear sight (adj. for windage & elevation)
2-stage adjustable trigger
Up to 1, 200 fps with lightweight, lead-free pellets
Ideal for small game hunting, plinking, spinners & more

Shoot me an email at [email protected] u if interested
-Matt


----------

